# Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?



## Hagalaz (4. Apr. 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich hab Werner schon direkt angeschrieben leider keine Antwort bekommen...
Wie auch immer, ich habe einige __ Iris sorten gesehn die mir sehr gut gefallen, die im nassen Boden  stehen können haben den Staudencode Wasserrand 3-4.
Was bedeutet das? Wie tief können die im Wasser stehen?
Hoffe ihr wisst was dies bedeutet.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele (hoffe, dass ist ok mit den Links)
http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...s-fulva--Ker-Gawl-----Kupferschwertlilie.html

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...ata--Amethyst----Japanische-Schwertlilie.html

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...r--L-----Verschiedenfarbige-Schwertlilie.html


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Und hier wird der Staudencode aufgeschlüsselt:

http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/shop_content.php/coID/52/content/----Der-Staudencode

Es tut mir leid wenn ich sehr spät auf Emails antworten kann, aber hier herrscht in jeder Hinsicht Hochsaison: beim Pflanzenvermehren, beim Versand und auch im Büro.


----------



## Hagalaz (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Hi Werner, wollte dich keine Falls angreifen hatte mir sowas schon gedacht 
Den Staudencode hatte ich gefunden nur nicht richtig verstanden was der bedeutet
ob 5 cm Wassertiefe z.B. auch noch gehen oder ehr nicht..


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Hallo Darius.

Ganz allgemein kann man bei den Wasserpflanzen lieber flacher pflanzen, als dass man sie zu tief versenkt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  ).
Je tiefer sie stehen, um so mehr Kraft brauchen sie zum Austreiben. Manche vertragen auch keine dauerhaft nassen Wurzeln, da diese dann unter Sauerstoffmangel geraten und verfaulen... 
Sollten es die Iris nässer mögen, wird der sich langsam bildende Horst schon vermehrt in diese Richtung wachsen.
Ich würde sie daher erst mal ÜBER dem Wasserspiegel setzen.


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Bei Iris fulva und Iris versicolor sind 5 cm Wasserstand in Ordnung. Bei Iris ensata sollte der Boden nur nass oder feucht sein. In der Natur wächst Iris ensata auf Flächen die im Sommer überschwemmt sind, aber im Winter würde sie unter dem Eis ersticken.


----------



## baddie (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Meine Iris wächst nur im "Matsch" 

Alles mit "unter Wasseroberfläche" wurde nicht so wirklich was aber in der Vertiefung vor der Kapillarsperre ......Blüht es in gelb und Lila


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Hallo,
damit sprecht ihr mir aus dem Herzen!
Wasserpflanzen in flacher Tiefe überleben nur dank ihrer Frosthärte, oder dank ihrer besonderen Frosthärte. b 40 cm Wassertife wird es dann langsam unkriisch, aber auch schwierig in der Zuordnung... .


----------



## Limnos (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Hi

Iris peudacorus wuchs und keimte bei mir schon im normalen Gartenboden. Iris gemanica und I. pumila will sogar ziemlich trockene Standorte. Ich habe für die meisten Irisarten, die als Wasserpflanzen verkauft werden, die Überlaufzone bzw. da ich auf Kapillarsperre keinen Wert zu legen brauche*, den äußeren 
Teichrand genommen.

* ich lass aus eigenem Brunnen viermal am Tag für eine viertel Stunde Wasser in den Teich laufen. Das schafft über die Verdunstung und den Kapillarverlust hinaus einen kontinuierlichen Wasserwechsel.

MfG. und frohen Ostern

Wolfgang


----------



## Kuton (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Hallo,

Also meine normalen gelben __ Schwertlilien wachsen auch in 5 - 10cm Wassertiefe
Und die Teiche sind jedes Jahr zugefroren.
Beim sich selbst aussähen wachsen sie eher im Randbereich. Aber auch vereinzelt in meiner Flachwasserzone bis 10cm tief.

Die blauen oder Lila japanischen sind etwas empfindlicher.
Habe bisher nur mäßigen Erfolg unter Wasser.

Die genauen Sorten weiss ich nicht mehr.
Baumarkt rein, gekauft, eingepflanzt, Verpackung entsorgt 


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Hagalaz (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten mir geht es nämlich darum, dass ich mir einen "Irisrand" machen wollte dieser steht Schätzungsweise 5-10 cm unter Wasser. So wie ich die Sache sehe gibt es aber nicht all zuviele Irissorten die diese Tiefe vertragen.
Da ich aber einen schön blühenden Streifen haben möchte, habt ihr Tipps welche Pflanzen schön blühen und diese Wassertiefe vertragen?


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Hallo Darius,

da guckst Du mal bei Werner (Nymphaion) in die interaktive Pflanzenliste (ist eine Excel-Datei), da kannst Du hübsch nach Wassertiefe filtern und sortieren. Die dort aufgeführten Pflanzen bekommst Du in der Regel auch dort.


----------



## Sandra1976 (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Hallo,
ich habe auch im letzten Jahr 2 schöne Sumpfiris erworben. Pflanztiefe war recht tief mit
30-40 cm angegeben. Fand ich persönlich ein bisschen viel. Hab die beiden dann etwa in Teichrandhöhe bzw. Flachwasserzone gepflanzt (10-15 cm) und sie haben es mir mit wunderschönen Blüten und jetzt sogar im Frühjahr schon mit vielen neuen Austrieben gedankt. 
Ein "alter" Teichler (er hat einen sehr beneidenswerten Teich) hat mir gesagt, er pflanzt alle Neulinge in Pflanzkörbe, stellt sie für ca. 2-3 Monate je nach Austrieb in die höheren Wasserzonen (auch wenn die Pflanzen für tiefere Zonen gegeignet sind). Wenn sie sich gut entwickeln schiebt er sie immer ein Stückchen weiter in die tieferen Zonen. Kann nur aus eigener Ansicht sagen es wirkt. Hab das jetzt auch mal so angefangen und hatte noch keine Verluste, auch bei Frost nicht. Geduld ist alles!!!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Piddel (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*



Sandra1976 schrieb:


> .
> Ein "alter" Teichler (er hat einen sehr beneidenswerten Teich) hat mir gesagt, er pflanzt alle Neulinge in Pflanzkörbe, stellt sie für ca. 2-3 Monate je nach Austrieb in die höheren Wasserzonen (auch wenn die Pflanzen für tiefere Zonen gegeignet sind). Wenn sie sich gut entwickeln schiebt er sie immer ein Stückchen weiter in die tieferen Zonen.


 Hallo,
funktioniert einwandfrei !
Hatte bislang immer die neuen Pflanzen gemäß Vorgaben in der entsprechenden Tiefe versenkt und leider gab es immer wieder Verluste.
Besonders beim Tannenwedel - aber mit der Vorgehensweise keinerlei Ausfälle.

Frohe Rest-Ostern


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Iris bis welche Wassertiefe?*

Danke für die Tipps und danke für die Pflanzliste! sehr nützlich!


----------

